# Sierra Nevada - ein geniales Bikerevier!



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

Warum hört und liest man eigentlich so viel vom Gardasee und von La Palma, und so wenig von der Sierra Nevada?
Ich finde, das sollte mal geändert werden!

Mein Mann @rayc und ich sitzen gerade bequem auf dem Sofa im Appartmenthaus von Ridesierranevada in Monachil bei Granada und sichten Fotos von einem weiteren geilen Biketag in der Sierra Nevada.
Um einen richtigen Reisebericht zu schreiben sind wir zu faul bzw. zu beschäftigt mit Radfahren, also lassen wir wahrscheinlich größtenteils nur Bilder sprechen. Wenn ihr Fragen habt, könnt ihr aber gerne fragen, vielleicht antworten wir ja


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

Tag 1:

nach einer schlaflosen Nacht (ca. 1h Dösen eingezwängt in einen Billigflieger zählt nicht wirklich) empfängt uns Csilla von der hiesigen Bikestation Ridesierranevada in ihrem Appartementhaus in Monachil erst mal mit einem schönen heißen Espresso. Der war nötig!
Danach kurz die Sachen verstaut, die Räder zusammengesteckt, und raus auf die Trails. Nur mal kurz einrollen ohne zu viel Stress, erst auf einem supereasy Flowtrail mit netter Bergkulisse




dann auf einem gebauten DH-Track der lokalen Downhill-Kiddies oberhalb von La Zubia. Hier herrscht Bilderarmut, einfach zu flowig, das Ding 
Kurz vorher gab es wohl einen Schlechtwettereinbruch, die hohen Berge sind bis runter auf ca. 1600 Meter leicht verschneit. Wir haben aber Glück, kurz vor unsere Ankunft kam die Sonne zurück, und so holen wir uns bei 33°C Maximaltemperatur den ersten leichten Sonnenbrand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

Tag 2:

Ausgeruht geht's zur ersten "richtigen" Tour. Wir starten direkt von der Haustür aus. Die Landschaft oberhalb von Monachil ist grandios, fast schon ein wenig unwirklich, und die Trails sind genauso schön. 

Flow auf dem Kanalweg:












Die Viecher hier haben gar keine Angst, traben gemütlich ein paar Schritte zur Seite und gucken dann genauso blöd zurück wie wir




Schotter-Surfen




und dann einer meiner Lieblingstrails. Shaun, der Chef von Ridesierranevada, hat ihn "Milkman-Trail" getauft, weil das wohl ein ganz uralter Pfad ist, über den früher wohl die Hirten ihre Schaf- und Ziegenherden weiter oben in den Bergen erreichten. Egal, was früher war, heute ist er für Biker ein Traum 

















nach dem Milkman-Spaß, geht's weiter zum Barranco Los Cahorros.
Einfahrt von oben in den Barranco:

















und Ausfahrt aus dem Barranco:





vor der Kulisse muss ein wenig Posen auch mal erlaubt sein


----------



## Promontorium (4. Mai 2013)

So muß das sein. Super!


----------



## pedax (4. Mai 2013)

toller Bericht - macht lust auf mehr ;-)


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

Tag 3:

heute sind von Süden kommend Regenschauer gemeldet. Macht nix, wir haben ja einen saugünstigen Mietwagen (Caddy), damit gurkt man auch schon mal ein paar Kilometerchen Richtung Norden in die Sierra Huetor. 
Anders als die Sierra Nevada, aber genauso schön.
Vom Parkplatz geht's direkt auf einen Trail-Uphill, der sich ewig lang verblockt den Berg hochzieht. Wunderschön, und mit dem Hardtail *k*ein Traum *schwitz*
Danach geht's trailreich und wellig zum "Hauptberg" der heutigen Tour.





Dort gibt's laut Karte gleich drei Wanderwege. Einen schleppen wir hoch (wäre runter sicherlich auch traumhaft), den nächsten fahren wir runter. Geil sag ich nur 

Los geht's recht flowig












damit Abwechslung in die Sache kommt, zeigt das schnucklige Trailchen aber bald ein paar kleine Zähnchen. Sitzt, passt, wackelt, und hat Luft 













Die Aussicht kommt dabei nicht zu kurz




Leider viel zu schnell vorbei. Mehr davon! Also nochmal denselben Uphill hochgetragen wie vorher, und den dritten Trail runter. Leider fängt's just als wir oben sind von vorne an bedrohlich zu grollen. Gewitter im Anmarsch. Ein letztes Foto noch...





...und runter vom Berg. Nix mehr Panoramafotos, obwohl die wahrscheinlich ohne Gewitterwolken grandios geworden wären mit den verschneiten Spitzen der 3000er der Sierra Nevada im Hintergrund.
Es folgt ein weiterer kleiner verwinkelt-schöner Trail, danach einmal nass werden auf der Piste, und zum Schluss in strömendem Regen den Uphill-Trail vom Anfang wieder runter. Hätte schön sein können, wenn ich denn nicht nass und kalt gewesen wäre. Next time better luck!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder, Du machst mal wieder eine gute Figur  !
Viel Spaß noch, und dass das Wetter besser wird!


----------



## rayc (4. Mai 2013)

Tja der Regen kam von Norden und nicht aus den Süden wie gemeldet.
In der Sierra Nevada wären wir wohl noch trocknen heim gekommen.

War ein schöner Temperatursturz von über 20°C auf 6°C mit Graupel. 

Einen Dorn habe ich mir am HR eingefangen, habe ich aber erst heute morgen gemerkt.
Weitere 3 steckten in den Beinen. 

Fahre momentan nur am VR tubeless.  Conti Baron geht leider mit Milch nicht dauerhaft dicht. 
Hier sollte man definitv tubeless fahren, ist einfach zu sehr dornenverseucht.
Dornen gibt es hier in jeder Abart. 

ray


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

Tag 4 (=heute):

auch heute gab es laut Wettervorhersage wieder eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, Nass zu werden. Da wir darauf aber keine Lust haben (ist ja schließlich Urlaub ), planen wir für heute etwas kürzer, obwohl sich morgens noch kein einziges Wölkchen am strahlend blauen Himmel zeigt. Diesmal ein volles Experiment (keine Berichte dazu, keine Mtb-Einstufung in OSM, nix), das uns auf der Karte aber extrem anlacht. Einmal naufi auf den Berg auf Piste, einmal runter vom Berg auf einem Spitzkehren-Monster mit vollen 1000 Höhenmetern am Stück. Einfach, oder? 

Experiment gelungen?

















kurvig




kurviger




noch kurviger




am kurvigesten








so viele Kurven am Stück, da kann einem direkt schwindlig werden 

Kaum spuckt uns das Kurvenmonster unten aus, sehen wir schon wieder einen Schauer anrücken. Also Kette Rechts und zum Auto gedüst. Kaum sitzen wir wohlverpackt drinnen im Trockenen, geht's los. Perfektes Timing, geiler Trail, was will man mehr?


----------



## rayc (4. Mai 2013)

Wir haben ganz schön verdutzt geguckt wie wir von oben auf einer Piste kommend 3 Biker am Traileinstieg sahen.
Diese 3 Franzosen aus Grenoble kamen auch gerade an, aber von unten. Sie hatten den Trail hochgetragen.
Kannten den Trail auch nicht. 
Ist schon interessant das man durch Kartenstudium auf den gleichen Trail landet.

Leider sind die Spanier etwas OSM faul.
in der ganzen Sierra Nevada ist nichts eingestuft.
Wege fehlen auch größtenteils.

Ich habe gerade unseren ersten Tag in OSM eingepflegt.
Ob ich noch einen zweiten Tag heute packe weis ich nicht, jetzt ist erstmal Essen angesagt.

ray


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Mai 2013)

Ist das geil
Habt ihr die Trails/Touren getrackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist das geil
> Habt ihr die Trails/Touren getrackt?



sicher doch, für irgendwas muss das Gerödel am Lenker ja gut sein, außer das Rad zu verschönern


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Mai 2013)

Geniale Eindrücke und Andalusien ist immer eine Reise wert


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. Mai 2013)

Sieht verdammt toll aus!!!!!
Mehr davon bitte  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleyvas (5. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder wahnsinnig schöne Eindrücke! Noch viel Spaß bei den folgenden Touren!


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2013)

schaut echt cool aus. danke fuer den bericht und die bilder!

scylla, seit wann faehrst du HT?


----------



## rayc (5. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich sollte ihr Cotic Rocket mit.
Beim Verpacken ist aber aufgefallen das sie eine Kontermutter am Schwingenlager verloren hat.

Somit musste ihr Cotic BFe 3 mit.
Das BFe wurde vorher genau eine Tour gefahren, hat ihr LV901 ersetzt.
Alternativ hätte sie ein anderes HT mitnehmen können.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (5. Mai 2013)

Weis jemand was für ein Feiertag gerade ist?
Griechische Ostern sicherlich nicht.
Hier in Monachil hängen bunt geschmückte Kreuze.
Junge Damen laufen in traditionellen andalusischen Kleidern rum.

Wir wurden gestern von einer jungen Damen (grundschulalter) im Kostüm ausgeraubt.
Erst auf Spanisch charmant angequascht, dann nachdem klar war das wir nichts verstanden hatten kam "Money for me" 
Nicht das wir für den nächsten Kreuzzug gespendet haben 

ray


----------



## nini1 (5. Mai 2013)

Toller Bericht ...tolle Fotos...ja sierra nevada ist schon geil..


----------



## Promontorium (5. Mai 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Weis jemand was für ein Feiertag gerade ist?



Laut www Muttertag, aber auch: 5. bis 11. Mai Festio de los Patios in Cordoba, die schönsten Innenhöfe werden prämiert


----------



## Fensterstürzer (5. Mai 2013)

Mit solchen Trails ist doch jeder Tag ein Feiertag.


----------



## mangolassi (5. Mai 2013)

La Zubia  noch 3 Tage. Ist es da auch so trocken?
Mit dem BFe wollt ich da aber nicht 8mal am Tag runter
Bis auf welche Höhe hats denn noch Schnee?
Wie lange bleibt ihr denn noch? Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf dem Trail.


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2013)

mangolassi schrieb:


> La Zubia  noch 3 Tage. Ist es da auch so trocken?
> Mit dem BFe wollt ich da aber nicht 8mal am Tag runter
> Bis auf welche Höhe hats denn noch Schnee?
> Wie lange bleibt ihr denn noch? Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf dem Trail.



aktuell sinds wahrscheinlich so 2000 m, vielleicht ein bisschen mehr. Unterhalb vom Ski-Resort ist alles frei, oberhalb liegen noch ein paar Schneefelder. Gut genug für viele schöne Trails. Nur der Veleta ist wahrscheinlich noch nicht drin 

Wir sind bis 15. hier. 
8 Mal den DH-Track in La Zubia hintereinander mach ich aber auch nicht!

See you on trail! Hast du Internet in La Zubia?


----------



## rayc (5. Mai 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Laut www Muttertag, aber auch: 5. bis 11. Mai Festio de los Patios in Cordoba, die schönsten Innenhöfe werden prämiert



Danke dir.

Ist also in Spanien nicht am 12. Mai wie in Deutschland.

Bilder sichtet scylla gerade.
Wetter wird immer besser.

ray


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2013)

Tag 5:

Heute sind wir direkt ab Monachil zu den "Hausbergen" gestartet. Fein war's mal wieder.
Nächste Ladung Fotos, no comments...


----------



## mangolassi (5. Mai 2013)

Danke für den tollen Bericht, bestätigt mich in meiner Reifenwahl und Vorfreude.
Wir sind in ab Donnerstag in Bubión und haben Internet in der Bar nebenan. Aber ein Tag in La Zubia sollte drin sein. Wir lassen uns allerdings faul shutteln und müssen nur ein paar Höhenmeter selbst treten.


----------



## rayc (5. Mai 2013)

Ihr seid bei www.switch-backs.com ?

Bubion war ich bisher nur einmal, da kam ich vom Veleta runter.
Das ist momentan leider nicht drin, zu viel Schnee. 

Wir müssen mal schauen, das wir da auch mal eine Tour fahren, haben schliesslich einen Leihwagen.

Ihr seid zu zweit oder in einer Gruppe?

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (6. Mai 2013)

Die Bilder von gestern sind alle von Pico de Carne.
Direkt über den Gipfel geht auch ein Weg, da ist aber Klettern angesagt.

Die Schlussabfahrt ging über eine gebaute Strecke parallel zum Milkmantrail. Die Kehren waren fast ungefahren, die Spanier bevorzugen die direkte Linie. 

Heute geht es wohl mit den Auto nach Dilar mal wieder was neues probieren.

Die webcam von http://www.ugr.es/~herrero/RefugioPoqueira/RefugioPoqueira.html auf 2500m zeigt doch noch recht viel Schnee.
Dieses Refugio ist oberhalb von Bubion.
Von da würde ich gerne abfahren, wir warten noch paar Tage ab.

ray


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2013)

Sieht spannend aus. Man muss wohl nicht bis auf die Inseln rausfliegen um feine Alpintrails zu finden.


----------



## on any sunday (6. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte auch immer vom Fleischberg abfahren. 

Lang, lang ist es her. Ist halt schon weit weg, wenn man sein Sportgerät nicht mit in den Flieger nehmen kann. Rambla Liteville gibt es aber noch nicht, oder? Übrigens ist Spananien das zweitbergigste Land in Europa, nach der Schweiz.


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2013)

Tag 6 oder "auch im Paradies geht nicht alles gut":

Wenn man frühmorgens die Warnung von Shaun in den Wind schlägt, dass die Trails die man für den Tag geplant hat, sinnlos bzw. riskant sind, dann sollte man sich darauf gefasst machen, dass... er Recht haben könnte!

Los ging's wie immer mit super Panorama auf die verschneiten dreitausender im Hintergrund und einem netten *räusper* steil-gerölligen Uphill-Trail.





danach ein schön anzuschauender S0-Flowtrail









(fuhr sich ehrlich gesagt wie eingeschlafene Füße)
Danach die verlorenen Höhenmeter in der prallen Mittagssonne auf einer Piste wieder erklimmen. Temperaturmäßig wird's mittlerweile ganz schön kuschlig hier!

Es folgte der Hauptberg. Eigentlich hab ich ja nichts gegen eine kleine Wanderung auf einen netten Berg...




...und auch nichts gegen eine kleine Isohypsen-Querung um einen netten Berg...




... wenn danach ein kleiner Downhill auf einem netten Singletrail von dem netten Berg runter führt. 
Nachdem wir auch die zweite Warnung eines Wanderers ("very bad way") in den Wind geschlagen hatten, konnten wir's ja frohen Mutes angehen 

Nach ein paar wenigen hübschen Metern Kurvenflow




sah der Trail schon ziemlich bald so und schlimmer aus




und ging bald in komplett verwahrlosten Schiebescheißdreck über. Vor ein paar Jahren war das bestimmt noch ein supertoller verwundener Pfad in einen wunderhübschen Barranco, heute ist's eine dornig begrünte Trampelspur, die höchstens noch 1-2 Wanderer benutzen, die von ihrer Karte ebenso in die Irre geleitet werden wie wir. Oftmals ging's nur mit Fahrrad auf dem Hinterrad voran schiebend vorwärts. Die fahrbaren Stücke hielten sich schwer in Grenzen.




und dauerten oft nur wenige Meter




Weiter unten hieß es dann noch komplett weglos über umgestürzte Bäume krabbeln, und wir waren am Rio Dilar unten. 
Unten, aber nicht draußen aus der grünen Hölle. Wo zum Geier war unser Weg?? Wo vorher wenigstens noch eine Trampelspur vage zu erkennen war, war hier plötzlich gar nichts mehr. Nur Dornen, noch mehr Dornen, Felswände, und ein reißender Wildbach 
Nach längerer Suche nach dem Weg und einer gangbaren Querung über den Wildbach beschlossen wir, einfach an der flachsten Stelle zu queren, drüben würde sich schon was ergeben. Nicht queren war auch keine Option, unsere Seite des Bachs war so derartig zugewuchert, dass kein Durchkommen zu erkennen war. Gar nicht so einfach, in der reißenden Strömung, obwohl das Ding "nur" etwas über knietief war, und schweinekalt!

Drüben gab's Gott sei Dank wieder einen Weg. Und wo führte dieser Weg nach wenigen Metern hin? In eine Querung über den Wildbach 
Also nochmal Schuhe aus, Hose hochgekrempelt, Rad geschultert, noch nehmen wir's mit Humor. Drüben Schuhe an, weiter gehts, und nach wenigen Metern, was sehen wir da? Genau!





Abenteuer hin oder her, langsam nervt's, und die Füße sind mittlerweile dermaßen kalt, dass selbst die scharfkantigen Steine im Bachbett nicht mehr so sehr schmerzen. 

Insgesamt 5 Querungen später hatten wir's endlich hinter uns und waren endlich wieder am Auto. 
Was ein Sch***-Tag!

Morgen gibt's erst mal keine Experimente mehr.


----------



## mangolassi (6. Mai 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Ihr seid bei www.switch-backs.com ?
> 
> Bubion war ich bisher nur einmal, da kam ich vom Veleta runter.
> Das ist momentan leider nicht drin, zu viel Schnee.
> ...





Genau Switchbacks. Es wird sicher wieder ein bunt gemischter Haufen sein, wieviele wissen wir noch nicht. Wir waren mit denen schon in Malaga unterwegs und das war super.


----------



## Hupfnudl (7. Mai 2013)

wow, toller Bericht und super Bilder!!! Und Respekt für die Fahrleistung aufm Hardtail


----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder ein schöner Bericht mit schönen Fotos von euch - wie ja jedes mal. 

Ich werde euren Bericht gespannt weiter verfolgen - die Gegend habe ich schon länger auf dem Zettel als Urlaubsziel.

Bisher war ich 2 mal in Andalusien in Tarifa - auch sehr schön, aber da fehlten einfach die hohen Berge.

Leider ist dort in der Gegend auch recht viel in Privatbesitz, so dass man auch mal nach einer Abfahrt vor einem eingezäunten Gebiet mit verschlossenen Toren landet.

Eure Bilder sehen ja eher so aus, als wäre es dort eher sehr einsam.

Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## rayc (7. Mai 2013)

Viele Menschen trifft man nicht.
Am Wochenende wird es aber recht voll.

Die Sierra Nevada ist größtenteils Parc Natural oder Parc National.

ray


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2013)

Tag 7: der "Helter-Skelter Trail" (Namensrechte by Shaun/Ridesierranevada)

S3-Spaß von oben bis unten mit Schotter, Stufen, Kehren, Schotter auf Stufen in Kehren, Aussicht, Sonne... Bikerherz, was willst du mehr 

Viele Bilder, no comments. Seht einfach selbst.

















































































... und am Ende sieht man so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2013)

mal nachgeschaut, wie es "oben" so ausschaut mit dem Schnee. Auf ca. 2500 m so:





Südseitig ist bis ca. 2300 m ok, nordseitig geht über ca. 2000 m gar nix.

Trails weiter unten: voll ok 





















Weiß eigentlich jemand, was das für Viecher sind?



sehen aus wie Ameisen mit überdimensioniertem Hinterleib, und heute mussten wir teils aufpassen, keine platt zu fahren.


----------



## Promontorium (9. Mai 2013)

Das ist die gemeine andalusische Trailshaper-Motte, auch bekannt unter dem Namen "Spanische Fliege"!


----------



## beetle (9. Mai 2013)

Wieso ist die gemein? Shaped die Motte fieße lines oder was macht die gemeines? 
 @rayc: das mit OSM kann man aber ändern. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, gerne.


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Das ist die gemeine andalusische Trailshaper-Motte, auch bekannt unter dem Namen "Spanische Fliege"!



mit diesen niedlichen grünen Käferchen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanische_Fliege
haben unsere Monster-Trailshapermotten aber nicht viel gemein? Potenzmittel braucht hier auch keiner, die Trails hier reichen vollkommen 

Heute war mal wieder 
Gerade erst zurück gekommen. 10 von 10 Punkten für den Barranco bei Busquistar. Bilder gibt's leider heute sehr wenig. Keine Lust gehabt zum Knipsen.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Bilder gibt's leider heute sehr wenig. Keine Lust gehabt zum Knipsen.



Sowas darf man gar nicht erst einreißen lassen *mahnender-finger-smily*


----------



## Promontorium (9. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Keine Lust gehabt zum Knipsen.



Als ich DAS gerade gelesen habe, fiel mir spontan ein alter Bundeswehr-Spruch ein: "Ich glaub', ich lüg!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (9. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wieso ist die gemein? Shaped die Motte fieße lines oder was macht die gemeines?
> @rayc: das mit OSM kann man aber ändern. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, gerne.



Danke dir.
Es ist einfacher ich pflege die Sachen ein, als das ich dir die Strecke erkläre.
Ich brauche etwa eine Stunde oder etwas mehr pro Tagestour.

Ich trage die Sachen aufjeden Fall ein.
Macht in meinen Augen mehr Sinn als die Touren zu veröffentlichen, so kann jeder sich Touren selbst zusammenstellen.

Ob es mit Fotos auswählen  und hochladen klappt bezweifle ich, sind gerade am Kochen. Kommt dann morgen.

ray


----------



## thetourist (9. Mai 2013)

Ganz toller Bericht, bzw. Foto-Roman! Weiter so und noch ein paar tolle Touren! Kommt gesund wieder zurück... (Leider.)


----------



## beetle (9. Mai 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Es ist einfacher ich pflege die Sachen ein, als das ich dir die Strecke erkläre.
> Ich brauche etwa eine Stunde oder etwas mehr pro Tagestour.
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich am besten. Hätte halt sinn gemacht, wenn du nicht mit josm umgehen kannst oder willst.


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2013)

doch noch ein bisschen was zusammengekratzt. Nicht die besten Bilder (wie gesagt, ein wenig lustlos zum Knipsen, und außerdem wollten wir den dritten im Bunde nicht immer warten lassen), aber vielleicht gibt's ja einen ungefähren Eindruck. 

Erste Einfahrt in den Barranco:




Auf der anderen Seite haben wir einen anderen Trail hochgetragen mit vielen Spitzkehren und Steinen, der runter sicher total geil gewesen wäre. Müssen wir ein anderes Mal andersrum probieren.

Zweite Einfahrt in den Barranco von der anderen Seite aus (na ja, nicht gerade Einfahrt, die Bilder sind von fast ganz unten). Der Trail ist einfach zu schön um zwischendrin anzuhalten  Spitzkehrig-rumpelig-aussichtsreich von oben bis unten! Runterfallen sollte man allerdings lieber nicht


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2013)

von gestern: die "El Torro-Tour"

Hoch endlich mal nicht per Muskelkraft sondern per Shuttle-Power 

oben ein kehriger Wald-Trail









weiter unten Schotter-Rinnen-Rutschen









mit Aussicht in den Barranco





nach einem selbst erstrampelten und ertragenen Uphill dann ein gerölliges Wegchen über den Bergrücken mit bester Sicht auf den Stausee im Tal













nach noch zwei Hügelchen hatten wir dann trotz Shuttle zu Anfang immer noch fast 1500 Hömes auf der Uhr. Reicht


----------



## rayc (11. Mai 2013)

Leider habe ich es verpeilt den Stier, welcher auf den Weg stand, zu fotografieren.

Wir haben angehalten und überlegt wie wir vorbei kommen.
Stier schaut uns an, überlegt wohl und läuft schlagartig los.
....
nicht auf uns zu sondern die steile Böschung hoch.
Seine dicken Eier die er uns dabei gezeigt hat scheinen wohl nichts zu bringen. 

Ray

P.S.: Heute kamen wir an einer Herde mir 2 Stieren vorbei.
Der Hirte hat sie einfach beiseite gezogen, damit wir vorbei kommen.
Stiere scheinen hier wohl frei rumzulaufen.


----------



## baatz (11. Mai 2013)

coole Fotos und cooler Bericht , weiter so 
das Cotic schaut echt geil aus mit den dünnen Rohren ...


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2013)

Heute war mal wieder einfach geil! 

Start in Lanjaron, einem hübschen kleinen Berg-Städchen im Süden der Sierra Nevada.
Hoch ging's 1000 Hömes am Stück über eine Piste unter der erbarmungslosen spanischen Sonne bei 36°C. Puh, im Hochsommer würde ich hier nicht rumfahren wollen! 
Dafür wurden wir belohnt mit einem Trail, der alles zu bieten hatte, was einen gelungenen Bike-Tag ausmacht. Keine fahrtechnischen Rafinessen, niemals schwieriger als S2, aber immer einfach nur grandios schön und flowig 

Aussichtsreiche Querungen, (an)mutig durch die Feswand gebaut...









... Serpentinen...





... hübsche Wasserfälle...





... ein kleines bisschen Uphill...





... hübsche Brückchen über hübsche Bewässerungskanäle vorbei an verlassenen Hüttchen...





... Rums-Rumpel auf verschlungenen Karrenwegchen durch einen vor Jahren abgebrannten Eichenwald an der Flanke eines wunderschönen Barrancos...













... von kunterbunten Wildblumen flankierte Grobschotterstücke über und durch hübsche Felsformationen...









... und zum Abschluss nochmal viele Rumpel-Serpentinen mit Blick auf das Örtchen Lanjaron...





... durch Blumen und Kakteenwälder...





... schade, schon vorbei! 




Merke 1: ein Trail muss nicht immer maximale Schwierigkeit bieten, um einfach nur schön zu sein! 
Merke 2: im Frühjahr ist die Sierra Nevada wunderschön!


----------



## Promontorium (11. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schönen Sonnenbilder, bei uns - zumindest hier nördlich des Alpenrands - gab's (zu) viel Regen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo Ihr zwei. Scheint als ob Ihr da mal wieder exzellente Scoutingarbeit macht. 

Viel Spaß weiter und macht nix kaputt, vor allem nicht Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (12. Mai 2013)

Kaputt sind heute die Beine.
40 km und 2340 Hm und viel Lauferei.
Sind mit den letzten Licht am Auto angekommen.

Mussten leider 2mal umkehren.
Beim ersten mal weil der Trail im Steilhang weg war.
Das sahen wir zum Glück aus der "Ferne". 
Also wieder hoch geschoben und zurück zum Abzweig gerollt und den bekannten Trail zum Rio Dilar gefahren.
Der Rio Dilar war leider an der Stelle ein reisenden Gebirgsbach.
Diesmal war die Strömung einfach zu stark, keine Chance.
In den anderen Jahren bin ich da einfach durchgerollt. 

Warum braucht man für einen S1-S2 trail berghoch beim Schieben so lange? 
1h20min statt der vorher kurzweiligen Abfahrt.

Dafür haben wir auf der letzten Abfahrt einen längeren S0-Trail gefunden.
Tag gerettet 

Das wir heute viel Laufen werden, wussten wir vorher. Der Trail geht Ständig hoch und runter.
Das der harte Winter große Schäden angerichtet hat auch.
Und die Flüsse viel Wasser wegen der Schneeschmelze führen auch.
Trotzdem war es überraschend.

ray


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2013)

Heute: Reiseradeln 

Nette (=sacksteil) Piste mit hübschem Blick auf die Sierra Nevada





Trail-Fail No. 1





hätte ja ganz nett werden können, wenn denn der Trail auf der anderen Hangseite noch da gewesen wäre





Trail-Fail No. 2





hätte ja ganz nett werden können, wenn wir denn unten über den Bach gekommen wären.

Also back to the roots: Reiseradeln

Über den Wolken... irgendwie ja auch ganz hübsch





nehmen wir halt den S0-Flowtrail zurück zum Auto. Besser als nix und... irgendwie ja auch ganz hübsch


----------



## Promontorium (12. Mai 2013)

Wieder mal lustige Bilderkommentare!


----------



## Rines (12. Mai 2013)

Super!!


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo Scylla!
War nicht so häufig im Forum und eben erst diesen Fred entdeckt 
Wow, klasse Bilder! 
Das sieht wirklich gut aus!
Viel Freude noch im Urlaub!


----------



## tri4me (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir im März schon gedacht, daß man in der Sierra Nevada auch gut mit dem MTB unterwegs sein kann. Ich war da eine Woche mit´m Renner unterwegs. Bin, von Motril aus, in den südlichen Ausläufern und der Alpujarra unterwegs gewesen. Dieses Jahr war schon um die 1500 Meter wg. Schnee Schluß. Letztes Jahr ging´s deutlich höher hinauf. Wir waren bis Trevellez. Das war ca. 200 Meter unter der Schneegrenze.

Die Bilder sind aber allesamt atemberaubend. Wie groß war die Region, in der ihr rumgefahren seid so ungefähr? Ein paarmal hab ich (glaube ich) Granada auf den Fotos erkannt.

Grüße in die Sonne von tri4me


----------



## rayc (13. Mai 2013)

haben heute kurz @mangolassi und Freund getroffen.
Wir waren in Bubion gerade beim Einladen der Bikes für die Heimfahrt.
Die beiden haben uns vorbeifahren sehen und kamen zum Hallo sagen.

Den beiden geht es gut und hatten riesen Spaß.

 @tri4me, unsere Unterkunft ist in Monachil, etwa 10 km östlich von Granada.
Eine Tour haben wir in der Sierra Huetor (etwa 30 min mit den Auto) nördlich von Granada gemacht.
Und jetzt 3 Touren in der Bubion-Ecke im Süden.
Den Rest mehr oder weniger bei Monachil.

Nach Bubion fährt man von Monachil etwas mehr als eine Stunde (75 km), nach Motril auch.

Inzwischen würde ich sagen das es 2 Wochen Urlaub Sinn macht, den Standort zu wechseln.  Man braucht einfach zu lange auf den kleinen Strassen.

ray


----------



## arise (13. Mai 2013)

verdammt gut


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2013)

während wir auf unseren Shuttle warten: Bubion-Tour gestern

Holper-Steinchen en masse . Ein richtig schöner Weg in den ebenso schönen Barranco. Man muss nur aufpassen, beim Aussicht genießen nicht das Vorderrad einzuparken.

























Nach einem Zwischenanstieg war erst mal Abkühlung im eisig kalten Schmelzwasser aus den Hochlagen angesagt 





Kanalweg-Surfen





und dann wieder runter-rumpeln

































schön war's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (14. Mai 2013)

Das wird ja immer schlimmer! 

Aber es ist zum


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> schön war's



Die Grenze zwischen Fremdfreuen und Neid ist ja manchmal so schmal. Besonders wenn draußen mal wieder finstere Wolken vorbei ziehen.


----------



## freetourer (14. Mai 2013)

Hammer - Bilder !

Ich gönne es euch. 


Sicher gaaar kein Neid.


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2013)

der letzte Tag 
(jetzt dürft ihr uns bemitleiden )

das Wetter hat uns heute ein wenig im Stich gelassen auf dem Papeles













aber pünktlich zur Abfahrt wurde es wieder besser

















und unten schien die Sonne wieder.

Momentan schüttet's aber wieder hier in Monachil. A perfect time to leave... na ja, eigentlich nicht, lieber spanischer Regen als wieder nach Hause zu müssen. Aber bringt ja nichts, um 8 Uhr morgen früh geht unser Flieger zurück nach good old Germany 

Zu guter Letzt ein Dank an unsere treuen Gefährte(n), die brav all die Prügel eingesteckt haben, die die Trails hier so zu bieten hatten.


----------



## Promontorium (14. Mai 2013)

Ist mir wahrscheinlich entgangen: wer sind die anderen beiden?


----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ist mir wahrscheinlich entgangen: wer sind die anderen beiden?



den letzten Tag waren wir mit einer Bikestations-Tour unterwegs, insgesamt waren wir da 7 Leute. Einmal ist ein Freund der Bikestationsbesitzer mitgekommen, der momentan auch hier ist. Ansonsten waren wir zu zweit unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (15. Mai 2013)

Ahaaaa. Guten Rückflug!


----------



## rayc (16. Mai 2013)

Wir waren im Apartmenthaus von http://www.ridesierranevada.com/ untergebracht, die meisten Touren sind wir aber auf eigene Faust gefahren.
Großteil der Touren rund um Monachil basieren aber auf Touren von http://www.ridesierranevada.com/ 

Neben http://www.ridesierranevada.com/ in Monachil bei Granada (Westen)
gibt es noch folgende Bikestationen in der Sierra Nevada
http://www.ciclomontana.com/ in Trevelez (Süden)
http://www.switch-backs.com/ in Bubion (Süden)
http://www.almeria-bike-tours.de/ in Almeria (Osten)

Beim nächsten Mal in der Sierra Nevada werden wir den Standort wechseln, die Transferzeiten auf den kleinen kurvenreichen kleinen Straßen sind einfach zu lang.

Beste Zeit ist meiner Meinung nach Oktober oder November.
Da hat es noch nicht soviel oder keinen Schnee, auch habe die Flüsse weniger Wasser und es blüht nichts.
Mai oder auch April ist auch okay, aber die Hochlagen sind noch nicht schneefrei und die Flüsse führen viel Wasser aufgrund der Schneeschmelze.
Im Sommer ist es sicherlich zu heiß.
Bei einen Spontanurlaub kann man es sicherlich bei guten Wetter auch im Winter riskieren. Dann ist evt. sogar Ski & Bike drin. 
Das Skigebiet bei Granada liegt etwa zwischen 3000-2100m Höhe.
Die Skipisten sollen aber durch das Antauen Tagsüber recht schnell vereisen.

Touren pflege ich in OSM ein, vorort habe ich leider nur die beiden ersten Touren gepackt. 

ray


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Mai 2013)

sieht gut aus ! (wie immer bei euren Reisen )

da unser Ischgl Trip Anfang Juli wegen des vielen Schnees in den Alpen u.U. ausfällt, bin ich derzeit auf der Suche nach Alternativen.
könnt ihr was zu den ungefähren Kosten sagen ?
Flug ab Frankfurt oder Hahn ? nach Malaga oder Granada ?
aber wenn ich mir so die Wetterdaten der letzten beiden Jahre anschaue, wird das dort in der ersten Juli Woche teils schon derbe heiß (bis 40°C)


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2013)

Hi Björn,

Kosten: 140 Euro pro Nase für den Flug ab Frankfurt a.M. bis Malaga (Condor Eintags-Fliegen Aktion)+ 100 Euro pro Fahrrad, Mietwagen (VW Caddy) gab's für 140 Euro bei Recordrentacar, Unterkunft im Appartmenthaus von Ridesierranevada gabs für 450 Euro für uns beide. Für geführte Touren und Transfers müsstest du extra zahlen. 
Bei Granada gibt's zwar auch einen Flughafen, aber der wird von den üblichen Billig-Fliegern ab Frankfurt nicht angeflogen, das geht alles über Malaga. Ridesierranevada bietet auch einen Flughafen-Transfer-Service an. Allerdings für 100 Euro pro Fahrt, das lohnt bei den Mietwagenpreisen nicht.

Terminlich wäre ich mir aber nicht so sicher, ob das Sinn macht im Juli. Ich fand's jetzt Anfang Mai schon teilweise arg kuschlig mit bis zu 36°C auf über 1000 MüN. Da man nicht sehr oft in den Genuss von Schatten kommt (wenig bewaldet), wird's dann schnell nicht so angenehm. Ich würde sagen, Frühjahr (April + Mai) und Herbst (September - November) sind die Zeiten, wo die Sierra Nevada am schönsten ist. Im Hochsommer wird's da einfach zu heiß.

Kanaren könnten, trotz südlicherer Lage, dank Meeres-Klima zu deiner Urlaubs-Zeit deutlich angenehmer sein! Oder evtl franz. See-Alpen/Provence/Ligurien, das düfte sich mit der Schneelage bis Juli wahrscheinlich gut ausgehen.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Mai 2013)

Habs endlich geschafft euren Bericht zu genießen....

Gewaltig!!! ein vielfaches  auf Eure Leistung


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Mai 2013)

Hi Scylla

danke fÃ¼r die Infos
bei den FlÃ¼gen muss man wohl GlÃ¼ck haben, ich habe auf die Schnelle nur welche fÃ¼r >200â¬ gefunden. 
Insgesamt sprengen alle Ziele die mehr oder weniger nur per Flugzeug zu erreichen sind, eh das gesetzte Limit 
Und auf den Kanaren (La Palma wÃ¤re unser Ding) ist Anfang Juli die Bike Saison mehr oder weniger auch rum. Einige/die meisten Bikestationen haben schon zu, kaum noch gefÃ¼hrte Touren (wir haben keine Lust auf suchen und selbst erarbeiten )
Wenn Ischgl nicht klappt, wird es wohl auf Finale oder Vinschgau rauslaufen.
Hauptsache kein weiÃer Mist auf den Trails


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2013)

Tipp: Autoradio ... da werden immer die "Eintagsfliegen"-Aktionstage angekünstigt, da ist hin und wieder durchaus ein Schnapp drin, z.B. vor ein paar Tagen gab's Kanaren-Flüge von Juni bis August für 80 Euro pro Weg.
Zumindest auf den gängigen Inseln könnten wir dich bis zum Erbrechen mit Touren zuschmeißen, da braucht's keine Bikestation.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Tipp: Autoradio ... da werden immer die "Eintagsfliegen"-Aktionstage angekünstigt...



da gibt es nur das Problem dass ich z.Zt. beruflich unter der Woche in Passau in einem Keller ohne Radio stecke 



scylla schrieb:


> Zumindest auf den gängigen Inseln könnten wir dich bis zum Erbrechen mit Touren zuschmeißen, da braucht's keine Bikestation.


mmmmmhh, da komme ich vielleicht darauf zurück ! 
muss mich aber erst einmal mit meinen beiden Mitfahrern absprechen


----------



## kijan (28. Mai 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> haben heute kurz @mangolassi und Freund getroffen.
> Wir waren in Bubion gerade beim Einladen der Bikes für die Heimfahrt.
> Die beiden haben uns vorbeifahren sehen und kamen zum Hallo sagen.
> 
> Den beiden geht es gut und hatten riesen Spaß.



Ja, wir hatten Riesenspass! Was wir erlebt haben, könnt ihr HIER bei FLOWZONE.CH nachlesen


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2013)

Hi Jan,
schöner Bericht! Danke dafür 
Die Bubion-Ecke und generell den Süden der Sierra Nevada müssen wir next time nochmal genauer erkunden. Was ich auf unseren paar "Süd-Ausflügen" davon gesehen habe, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (29. Mai 2013)

Ihr schwärmt hier ja in höchsten Tönen von der Sierra Nevada. Scheint aber ja eher ein Revier zu sein für Leute, die gerne shuttlen und Tagestouren machen. Oder kennt jemand einen schönen Mehrtagestrack im Alpencrossstyle?
Ich habe es letztes Jahr versucht und war eher nicht so angetan:
- Die Topographie ist eher schwierig für eine nette Mehrtagestour. Eigentlich ist das ganze Gebirge nur ein großer Berg, und wenn man nicht dauernd Kringel fahren will, ist die Zahl der Pässe und Anstiege/Abfahrten überschaubar.
- Die Saison ist nicht länger als in den Alpen. Man kann zwar unten schon im April  was machen. Aber dann liegt oben noch Schnee. Im Sommer kommt man bis oben, aber unten ist es zu warm. Konkret würde ich im Oktober lieber in die Dolomiten fahren, im April nach Sardinien, und im Sommer gibt es eh schönere Ziele.
- Landschaftlich ist die Gegen um Monachil zwar ganz nett, dafür sind andere Ecken ziemlich eintönig.


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2013)

Hi Karstb,
ich muss ja auch nicht immer in die Sierra Nevada, aber schön find ich es da trotzdem. Und du hast Recht, einen Mehrtagescross würde ich da auch nicht wirklich für sinnig halten. Wie du schon sagst, das "interessante" Massiv ist mehr oder weniger ein einziger Berg. Zwar mit vielen Gipfelchen, aber eben kein Alpenfeeling. 
Ich brauch halt keinen Cross um glücklich zu sein. Eher anderesrum: Kringeln find ich schöner. Da brauch ich nicht meinen ganzen Hausrat aufm Rücken mitschleppen, und für's "rumkommen" gibt's ja Autos. Das würd ich selbst in den Alpen so machen. Aber das ist halt Ansichtssache. 

Landschaftlich ist's halt mal was ganz anderes als die "üblichen" bekannten Reviere. Zwar sehr karg in einigen Ecken (im Herbst eher als im Frühjahr), aber eben was nicht alltägliches, und daher für mich spannend. Irgendwann hat man's über und sich sattgesehen, aber für den Zustand haben mir zwei Wochen nicht gereicht. Immer, wenn ich dachte, da kommt nix mehr, haben wir einen anderen hübschen Barranco gefunden, oder einen schönen Höhenzug.

Wenn man die ultimative fahrtechnische Herausforderung sucht, dann geht eh nichts über die Alpen, wenn man auf viel Gerumpel steht, nix über die Kanaren. Die Trails in der Sierra Nevada sind meistens recht flowig. Einige knackige Wegchen gibt's aber es hört doch eher bei S3 schon auf, meistens eher S1-S2. Dafür gibt's umso mehr Rutschfaktor. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir manchmal schon ein bisschen mehr "Biss" gewünscht hab und ein bisschen weniger "Rutsch", aber Flow ist auch nie verkehrt 
Wie gesagt, ne nette Abwechslung halt zu dem, was man sonst so macht!

Die Saison ist sicher nicht länger, da hast du auch recht. Hochsommer denke ist mal ist ein Nogo. Dafür ist's dort unten halt doch trockener (daher ja auch die karge Landschaft), und die Saison ist zu unserer "verschoben". Als wir unten waren hatten wir ja auch bestes Wetter, während D-Land und die Alpenregion ersoffen ist. Von daher finde ich schon eine schöne Möglichkeit, um sich den Sommer zu verlängern, vor allem in den Monaten, wo in den Alpen noch/schon Schneerisiko droht. Ist halt billiger und nicht so weit wie die Kanaren. Konkret würde ich v.a. April/Mai und September/Oktober als beste Reisezeit einschätzen. Winter dann eher Kanaren, Sommer eher Alpen oder Pyrenäen.


----------



## Biking_Flow (30. Mai 2013)

@scylla und Rayc, dankeschoen fuer den tollen und informativen Fotobericht! 

Schaut ja echt nach einem lohnenswerten Revier fuer Trailtouren aus, aber leider liegts halt nicht gerade direkt vor der Haustuer  Aber gut zu wissen, dass man die Sierra Nevada auf dem "Radar" haben sollte.


----------



## Kathylein86 (31. Mai 2016)

Super toller Bericht!  Wir fahren ab morgen in die Richtung. Wäre es denn möglich die GPS-Tracks zu bekommen?

Welche Karte habt ihr denn benutzt?

Liebe Grüsse,
Kathy


----------



## rayc (31. Mai 2016)

Ist alles in OSM eingepflegt, einige Touren findest unter meinen Namen bei GPSies.
-> OSM Karte und eine gescannte Papierkarte.

Wir waren aber schon einige Zeit nicht mehr dort, also keine Ahnung was sich geändert hat.

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Kathylein86 (1. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Sind schon gespannt...


----------



## cantuccini (7. September 2016)

Auch meinerseits danke für den Bericht.
Ich habe die openMTBmap und die rayc Touren aus den Jahren 2008-2010. Viel Material. Danke.
Trotzdem fällt es schwer die Zuordnung v.a. der jelweils von rayc / scylla gefahrene Tage zu den Einträgen in der OSM zu finden. Seid ihr 2013 auch in Monachil etwas gefahren was in den Touren aus 2010 nicht enthalten ist?
In Bubion habt ihr ja nur recht kurze Abschnitte eingetragen. Wenn ich rein die OSM betrachte sieht es nicht so verlockend aus....
Ich suche für Anfang Oktober 6 Rund-Touren (nur Monachil oder kombiniert mit 2.Zielist egal) mit im Schnitt 2500Hm und so viel wie möglich S2-S3-Trails.
Vom Mulhacen, Veleta etc. gibt's keine Trails runter?
Danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (7. September 2016)

Vom Mulhacen gibt es keinen Trail nach Monachil, da ist noch der Veleta im Weg. 
Vom Mulhacen kommt man aber auf Trails runter nach Bubion bzw. Pampaneira und wenn man möchte mit kleineren Gegenanstiegen sogar noch weiter bis nach Orgiva. Das sind dann knapp 3.000 Tiefenmeter. 
Vom Veleta kommt man auf mehr oder minder Trails bis ins Skigebiet nach Pradollano und von dort auf Trails weiter bis nach Monachil. Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, ob die Trails nicht mittlerweile für Bikes gesperrt sind. Ist schon ein paar Jährchen her, dass ich dort mit dem Bike unterwegs war. 
Gruß
Matthias


----------

